# Post a drink for someone



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tequila Sunrise for Kat


----------



## fncceo (Nov 15, 2017)

A Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster for everyone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

A flaming cocktail aaronleland


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

A Matcha cocktail Montrovant


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

Margarita for me

Margarita for you

Margarita for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 15, 2017)

For DarkFury. Suntory Royal Whiskey. Aged 15 years.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> Margarita for me
> 
> Margarita for you
> 
> Margarita for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For Miss Skye


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

ooohhh.....me likes ^^^^^^ hmmm thank you


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

mmm for mdk


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> Tequila Sunrise for Kat




Pretty! (tasty too)


Lemon Cheesecake Cocktail

for drifter


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

A Shirley Temple for Old Lady.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

A White Russian for Stratford57.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

flacaltenn


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

fbj  A bloody Mary


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 15, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> For DarkFury. Suntory Royal Whiskey. Aged 15 years.






Furby's personal bottle


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> flacaltenn








Sorry! That one's mine... Without the rocks.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

A rum and coke gallantwarrior


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice autumn drink Damaged Eagle


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Non alcohol strawberry daq for Gracie


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

A Pink Lady for GT

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Foxfyre


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Coyote 

martini


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)

Singapore Sling Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

A Paralyzer for Dale Smith

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

strollingbones  and we will smoke a joint to follow

A Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

BlackSand 

Ocean Breeze


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 15, 2017)

Damaged Eagle


Damaged Eagle said:


> A Paralyzer for Dale Smith
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****









A straight shot of Jose Cuervo for a straight shooter.......Damaged Eagle.........


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 16, 2017)

Surfer On Acid for Bruce T Laney

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 16, 2017)

Sex With An Alligator for Bulldog

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 16, 2017)

A selection for Pumpkin Row for this holiday season.

*****SMILE*****




Sorry Pumpkin but I'm old fashioned and you're not enough.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 16, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Damaged Eagle
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> ...








I won a contest once drinking shots of that and eating Tostitos topped with jalapeno and cheddar. Of course saying I won is all relative... I regretted it for the couple days. The hangover was bad enough but when the other stuffed passed through it was shear you know what...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 16, 2017)

For westwall


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> A Matcha cocktail Montrovant



Thanks!  I had to look up what matcha is.    I drink tea all the time, but I just drink plain pre-bagged tea.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Dale Smith


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Damaged Eagle


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Pumpkin Row


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Eugene , Sbiker and myself:





To our Motherland Russia!


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For skye:






Hot Russian tea, great when it's cold outside.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For DarkFury :


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2017)

mdk


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Baron :







and


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

For froggy


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

Moscow  Mule Mimosas


For my ami Dalia


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Wine Spritzer Bonzi


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't know if you drink ChrisL  but if you did then for you  a chocolate martini


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

For Ravi 

Baileys for breakfast


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

ricechickie a candycane cocktail


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

OldLady


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

AngelsNDemons (no alcohol) so hot strong coffee


----------



## April (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> AngelsNDemons (no alcohol) so hot strong coffee


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

emilynghiem Nice Gin cocktail


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

and I like mine to shine.


----------



## April (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> AngelsNDemons (no alcohol) so hot strong coffee


A little Bailey's wouldn't hurt, tho...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Toro of course


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Dalia


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou 

A nice Brandy Alexander


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

All the flame zone boys get is this  There's been some budget cuts this year at usmb


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

For drifter


----------



## hjmick (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> A rum and coke gallantwarrior




What a waste of a MexiCoke...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> AngelsNDemons (no alcohol) so hot strong coffee



I don't drink alcohol either, but you went to the trouble of finding me a tea-based drink, so I thought it would have been rude to complain.


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

And for Drifter our lovely host . A Kon-Tiki swizzle


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons (no alcohol) so hot strong coffee
> ...



We will take the alcohol out and you can have just  a matcha drink.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 16, 2017)

I know a few around here who benefit from a Socrates Special...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

froggy


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

hjmick said:


> I know a few around here who benefit from a Socrates Special...



For hjmick  Brandy


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

A sidecar for Coyote.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

For Ropey

Who Learning Joal.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 16, 2017)

drifter 





Gingerbread Eggnog White Russian


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 16, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> A White Russian for Stratford57.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



ooooh, those are so good & taste like chocolate milk with a kick. It's easy to forget about the alcohol content


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 16, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drifter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like it would taste great without the alcohol.


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drifter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Dudes favorite drink. Lol


----------



## froggy (Nov 16, 2017)

To all who'll join me a couple swigs and a chaser. Especially for you Skye.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)

froggy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > drifter
> ...



WHat dude?


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> For Eugene , Sbiker and myself:
> 
> View attachment 160772
> 
> To our Motherland Russia!



Oh, no, I'm still full of memories about a bottle of calvados yesterday!


----------



## froggy (Nov 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


----------

